# question adaptateur mini DVI vers DVI macbook



## puffade (7 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,

Dans un apple center, J'ai acheté ce jour un adaptateur mini DVI vers DVI pour mon macbook en vue de le connecter à des vidéoprojecteurs équipés en DVI.

 Seulement voilà, la fiche DVi de l'adaptateur me parait bien étrange (voir photo) et ne pas correspondre à tous les fiches DVI que j'ai pu avoir entre les mains ou voir sur les vidéoproj. De plus la référence sur le sachet de l'adaptateur (M9321G/B; tout est écrit en anglais) n'est pas identique à celle de l'applestore ((M9321G/A) !!!! En regardant des photos sur le web de différentes fiches DVI, il semble que celle de mon adaptateur corresponde à du DVI-D alors que la plupart que j'ai pu voir semblent correspondre à du DVI-I. Bref, je n'y comprends rien. J'ai l'impression que je n'ai pas le bon adaptateur (puisque que pas la bonne référence et surtout pas la bonne fiche) car je ne vois pas trop comment du DVI-D peut rentrer dans les cables DVI classiques. Merci d'avance de vos infos, conseils et solutions.


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2007)

Normalement ça marche. Les DVI-I incluent en plus les connecteurs pour avoir la connexion analogique mais pour le numérique le DVI-I suffit. Accessoirement, j'ai le même connecteur. Il me semble que je m'en suis déjà servi mais je ne peux l'assurer (j'ai aussi le mini DVI vers VGA et je branche celui-là s'il n'y a pas de prise DVI. Comme les quelques fois que je l'ai fait, j'étais pressé, je ne me rappelle pas si j'ai effectivement utilisé le DVI mais il me semble).


----------



## puffade (7 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Normalement ça marche. Les DVI-I incluent en plus les connecteurs pour avoir la connexion analogique mais pour le numérique le DVI-I suffit. Accessoirement, j'ai le même connecteur. Il me semble que je m'en suis déjà servi mais je ne peux l'assurer (j'ai aussi le mini DVI vers VGA et je branche celui-là s'il n'y a pas de prise DVI. Comme les quelques fois que je l'ai fait, j'étais pressé, je ne me rappelle pas si j'ai effectivement utilisé le DVI mais il me semble).



La fiche de ton adaptateur ressemble à celle de ma photo ? Je ne vois pas trop comment ça peut se connecter avec une prise male qu comporte 4 petites brôches autour de la fente hrizontale


----------



## puffade (7 Février 2007)

c'est confirmé. voir capture d'écran réalisée ci-dessous. Mais alors sachant que le DVI-I est le plus répandue sur les vidéoprojecteurs, il est clair que mon adaptateur est intuilisable...à moins qu'il existe des cables DVI-D vers DVI-I (le tout en prises mâles) ?


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2007)

puffade a dit:


> La fiche de ton adaptateur ressemble à celle de ma photo ? Je ne vois pas trop comment ça peut se connecter avec une prise male qu comporte 4 petites brôches autour de la fente hrizontale



Tu as raison, la version femelle du DVI-D sans les trous en plus ne doit pas convenir mécaniquement pour une prise mâle DVI-I même si logiquement, il suffirait d'avoir les trous pour que ça passe si le numérique est géré (les broches en plus ne servent que pour l'analogique)

Il faudra que je regarde si les vidéoprojecteurs que je vois ont une DVI-D ou une DVI-I


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2007)

Il faudrait donc un adaptateur dans le style de celui-ci

Je suis bien content d'avoir aussi acheter le mini-dvi vers VGA mais c'est quand même assez délirant d'avoir des prises qui coincent mécaniquement pour une bête histoire de trous manquant alors que (si le vidéoprojecteur accepte bien l'entrée numérique, ce qui est une autre question) on a les bonnes broches aux bons endroits pour ça.


----------



## puffade (7 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Il faudrait donc un adaptateur dans le style de celui-ci
> 
> Je suis bien content d'avoir aussi acheter le mini-dvi vers VGA mais c'est quand même assez délirant d'avoir des prises qui coincent mécaniquement pour une bête histoire de trous manquant alors que (si le vidéoprojecteur accepte bien l'entrée numérique, ce qui est une autre question) on a les bonnes broches aux bons endroits pour ça.



Il y a peut-être plus simple: il semble qu'en prenant un cable DVI-D mâle des deux côtés, ça devrait fonctionner:
- une extrémité serait connectée au DVI-D femelle de notre adaptateur Apple,
- l'autre extrémité serait connectée à la prise femelle DVI-I du vidéoprojecteur (la broche horizontale s'encastrera parfaitement dans la fente femelle du vidéo qui comporte également les 4 trous dédiés à l'analogique mais dans lequels rien ne viendra s'encastrer).

ça te parait bon comme ça ?


----------



## Luc G (8 Février 2007)

puffade a dit:


> Il y a peut-être plus simple: il semble qu'en prenant un cable DVI-D mâle des deux côtés, ça devrait fonctionner:
> - une extrémité serait connectée au DVI-D femelle de notre adaptateur Apple,
> - l'autre extrémité serait connectée à la prise femelle DVI-I du vidéoprojecteur (la broche horizontale s'encastrera parfaitement dans la fente femelle du vidéo qui comporte également les 4 trous dédiés à l'analogique mais dans lequels rien ne viendra s'encastrer).
> 
> ça te parait bon comme ça ?



Ça devrait marcher. Ceci dit, vu que je n'ai pas essayé...
Et surtout attention à ce que le vidéoprojecteur accepte bien les signaux DVI (que la prise ne soit pas là juste pour une histoire de compatibilité avec les DVI-I mais en ne gérant que l'analogique, ça parait absurde mais on ne sait jamais).


----------



## puffade (8 Février 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça devrait marcher. Ceci dit, vu que je n'ai pas essayé...
> Et surtout attention à ce que le vidéoprojecteur accepte bien les signaux DVI (que la prise ne soit pas là juste pour une histoire de compatibilité avec les DVI-I mais en ne gérant que l'analogique, ça parait absurde mais on ne sait jamais).



Je vais prendre le risque d'acheter un cable DVI-D et je vais faire un essai...Tiens moi au courant de ton côté.


----------



## puffade (8 Février 2007)

J'ai acheté un cable DVI-D: ça marche. Le signal est reconnu. 
Par contre, surprise désagréable: qualité très mauvaise de l'image alors qu'elle est censée être meilleure qu'en VGA. Il existe un scintillement désagréable et comme des taches lumineuses (comme des pixels allumés) très localisées sur les images. La luminosté des images projettées est beaucoup trop sombre.Bref, une fois de plus cela pose un problème de diagnostic: problème vidéoproj ou cable ou adaptateur mini DVI vers DVI ? dans le doute, je ramène le cable et j'en commanderai un autre.
Autre chose que j'ai remarqué: en DVI, aucune possibilité de modifier le réglage de l'affichage dans le menu du vidéo (lumière, contraste, balance des couleurs...). Le DVi, on m'avait dit la panacée....


----------



## puffade (4 Mars 2007)

j'ai changé de cable et de vidéoproj et les résultats sont les mêmes. J'ai résolu le problème de scientillement de l'image par un changement de fréquence. En revanche, avec l'adaptateur DVI, je suis au regret de vous confirmer que le rendu des couleurs est médiocre et l'image beaucoup plus sombre. je ne comprends pas pourquoi on dit que c'est le top le DVI alors que c'est moins bon que le VGA dans mon cas. Encore une fois, on a fait des essais en changeant les cables, les adpatateurs DVI et les macbook et l'image projetté est toujours moins bonne qu'en VGA. Seule bémol, sur ma TV (écran plat LCD), l'image est aussi bonne en DVI qu'en VGA !!! J'aimerais vraiment que quelqu'un de trsè pointu sur le sujet fasse un post référence de tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur le sujet. Merci d'avance


----------

